# 2009 Altima Coupe 3.5 SE Constant Engine Beep when stopped!! hELP!!



## AltyCoupe (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a brand new 2009 altima coupe 3.5 SE. When im stopped in drive, nuetral, or park, the engine has this constant beep that doesnt stop untill I accelerate. I poped open the engine and itt sounds like its comming from the area around the throttle body. is this normal????? should i have it looked at???

Thanks!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The car is new, take it to the dealership!


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

Suppose for a minute that you are a foreign automaker and you build an attractive performance coupe sold under the umbrella of your flagship division. You’re generally enjoying great success, but like any reasonable business, you want more. After a few brainstorming sessions, your marketing gurus suggest a lower-cost near look-alike coupe to be sold from your mainstream division.


----------

